# strength cycle designed to keep strength gains



## endurance724 (Jan 12, 2011)

i had a quick question, if one was to design a cycle for strickly strength gains which are kept even post cycle and the compounds being used are test and anavar or test anavar and some winny.

would this be achieved by using a small amount of test for example 300 mg weekly or should one stick to the 500 mg test weekly stacked with 50-60 mg var for 6 weeks?.

if the goal was strickly strength gains and to retain most of the stregnth gains post cycle, how long would you run the cycle for and how much of the compounds would you use?


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 12, 2011)

i think people  got confused from my previous post, 
this is not my 1st cycle my previous cycle was

1-12 - test e 500 mg
1-5 dbol 30 mg/Ed
.25 a dex EOD

clomid and aromasin for PCT

i gained like 25 pounds and kept 22.

i wanted to run a cycle tho in which I dont no gain any more weight, and only wanted to make strength gains.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> i had a quick question, if one was to design a cycle for strickly strength gains which are kept even post cycle and the compounds being used are test and anavar or test anavar and some winny.
> 
> would this be achieved by using a small amount of test for example 300 mg weekly or should one stick to the 500 mg test weekly stacked with 50-60 mg var for 6 weeks?.
> 
> if the goal was strickly strength gains and to retain most of the stregnth gains post cycle, how long would you run the cycle for and how much of the compounds would you use?



If you don't want to gain weight, you can manage that with your diet.  IMO the best AAS for pure strength are halotestin and trenbolone, but they are also the most toxic.  Test and Anavar would work just fine.  If you are only going 6-8 weeks, I would recommend Test Prop 100mg ED + 60mg Var.


----------



## endurance724 (Jan 12, 2011)

well i have test and var for 12 wks, but i wouldnt imagine runnin var that long.


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> IMO the best AAS for pure strength are halotestin and trenbolone, but they are also the most toxic.


 

Show me literature stating tren is toxic.


----------



## Crank (Jan 12, 2011)

by toxic i think he means has the most sides. and i would have to agree. 

tren is a gear that should only be used by the veterans and serious body builders. 


its just harsh. but i think its the gear of gods lol


----------



## SFW (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe thats not what he meant. A lot of people really believe it causes Kidney failure etc. The claims of renal failure etc are due to the orange colored metabolites passing through your urine. 

Tren is loaded with sides....until you find your sweetspot.


----------



## GMO (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Maybe thats not what he meant. A lot of people really believe it causes Kidney failure etc. The claims of renal failure etc are due to the orange colored metabolites passing through your urine.
> 
> Tren is loaded with sides....until you find your sweetspot.



I was referring to sides.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 12, 2011)

First of all, your test is to low for strength gains, 750mg + (a week) is your norm for strength. Deca, Tren, d-bol, a-drol, Test c or e and hola is all u need for strength, belive me and maybe var, but in all, theres no other drugs that can make u stronger than (test, a drol and deca) word up


----------



## weldingman (Jan 12, 2011)

^ if u cant get huge and strong with that combo, ur in the wrong game pal.


----------



## tennfan (Jan 12, 2011)

last prep i did, 3 weeks out i was still slammin some weights depleted as hell running test p, masteron, and tren with halo, i was almost just as strong as off season on 1g of test and 5-600npp or eq, havnt tried the cheque drops yet but heard thats some bad shit too


----------



## JW_HRT (Jan 12, 2011)

weldingman said:


> ^ if u cant get huge and strong with that combo, ur in the wrong game pal.



he is not looking to be huge he says he does not want weight gain just strength 


strength then halo is the way to go but be advised it is very liver toxic do your homework if you run it.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 12, 2011)

Test and Tren is a great cycle for strength. But tren is *not intended for beginners *and has several sides.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 13, 2011)

Since the 'Var is not 17a/a liver toxic it would be okay to run it longer than 6 weeks as opposed to Halo which be no more than 6 weeks.  I know they're both well known for strength gains and I can only speak to the strength increase from Halo - it is legit for this purpose.  Halo also gives you the appearance of being bigger despite little to no weight gain.  This is due the its voluminizing effect of increasing the muscle's actual density.  Halo worked great for me (20-30mg ED) but I'd be interested to see how it compares to 'Var (60-80mg ED).


----------



## Life (Jan 13, 2011)

Conrad415 said:


> Test and Tren is a great cycle for strength. But tren is *not intended for beginners *and has several sides.



 I think its intended for cows.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2011)

Life said:


> I think its intended for cows.


 
Component TH!


----------

